# INTP or INFP ?



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

Fried Eggz said:


> So you resort to being insulting and insensitive to INTJs...? I'm quite offended by what you said here.


Sorry, I didn't mean it to sound like an insult or something, it's just that INTJs are usually jerks, insensitive and not very good hearted from what I've heard and this is something not only that I can't relate but I can't even be like that, of course that's a stereotype but still I can't even relate a little bit to that.

*According to this I'm definetly an INTP so I think I've found the answer:*




The only true differences are the core differences others are just tendencies.


----------



## TheCosmicCowgirl (Jan 22, 2014)

Dezir said:


> 60% Te 80% Ti
> 55% Ne 85% Ni
> 10% Se 90% Si
> 50% Fe 60% Fi
> ...


Have you ever considered taking a Socionics Tests? I find it the most enlightening. 

Let me ask you this... Are you creative at all? I mean creative in any sense not just artistic... Do you get ideas that seem to come out of thin air, or do you get ideas based to what is externally going on? (ex. looking at an object and getting ideas related to that object)


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Dezir said:


> it's just that INTJs are usually jerks, insensitive and not very good hearted from what I've heard


And it's an offensive stereotype from people who don't understand INTJs.

Do you think people have good hearts when they intentionally spread offensive rumours that INTJs are "jerks, insensitive and not very good hearted"?


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

Fried Eggz said:


> And it's an offensive stereotype from people who don't understand INTJs.
> 
> Do you think people have good hearts when they intentionally spread offensive rumours that INTJs are "jerks, insensitive and not very good hearted"?


Sorry, I never said anything myself about your type and I didn't assumed those things as absolute truths.



TheCosmicCowgirl said:


> Have you ever considered taking a Socionics Tests? I find it the most enlightening.
> 
> Let me ask you this... Are you creative at all? I mean creative in any sense not just artistic... Do you get ideas that seem to come out of thin air, or do you get ideas based to what is externally going on? (ex. looking at an object and getting ideas related to that object)


I scored ILI, Intuitive Logical Introvert, I get ideas based to what is externally going on.


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

Fried Eggz said:


> And it's an offensive stereotype from people who don't understand INTJs.
> 
> Do you think people have good hearts when they intentionally spread offensive rumours that INTJs are "jerks, insensitive and not very good hearted"?


Sorry, I never said anything myself about your type and I didn't assumed those things as absolute truths.



TheCosmicCowgirl said:


> Have you ever considered taking a Socionics Tests? I find it the most enlightening.
> 
> Let me ask you this... Are you creative at all? I mean creative in any sense not just artistic... Do you get ideas that seem to come out of thin air, or do you get ideas based to what is externally going on? (ex. looking at an object and getting ideas related to that object)


I scored ILI, Intuitive Logical Introvert, I get ideas based to what is externally going on.


----------



## TheCosmicCowgirl (Jan 22, 2014)

Dezir said:


> Sorry, I never said anything myself about your type and I didn't assumed those things as absolute truths.
> 
> 
> 
> I scored ILI, Intuitive Logical Introvert, I get ideas based to what is externally going on.


Do you remember what your 2nd most likely type was? Because getting ideas based on what is externally going on sounds like Ne. For example, I get random ideas or inklings that seem to pop out of no where. This has caused me to write songs about things I've never experienced such as the death of a loved one. I come to the conclusion of how it feels though I don't know how I got there. I'm pretty sure based on information that I've gathered that this is Ni. My example probably sounds too "feeling" for you, but if you can understand how that might transpire with something logically based, hopefully my example makes sense to you.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Dezir said:


> I scored ILI, Intuitive Logical Introvert, I get ideas based to what is externally going on.


ILI is Ni-Te-Fi-Se, also known as an INTJ.

It seems pretty obvious to me at this point that you are definitively an INTJ who doesn't want to be one.


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

TheCosmicCowgirl said:


> Do you remember what your 2nd most likely type was? Because getting ideas based on what is externally going on sounds like Ne. For example, I get random ideas or inklings that seem to pop out of no where. This has caused me to write songs about things I've never experienced such as the death of a loved one. I come to the conclusion of how it feels though I don't know how I got there. I'm pretty sure based on information that I've gathered that this is Ni. My example probably sounds too "feeling" for you, but if you can understand how that might transpire with something logically based, hopefully my example makes sense to you.


I understand what you mean but I never thought that to put yourself in the shoes of others, like putting yourself in the shoes of someone who experienced the death of a loved one, is something that requies Ni. I can do that easily but I thought everybody can.

Could you expand what you mean by "ideas that seem to come out of thin air" or "ideas based to what is externally going on", for example when I need to do something I usualy get ideeas how can I make that possibl who aren't linked to anything external but they are based on my objective which is something externally going on. I don't have ideeas that has comes out of thin air and have nothing to do with the envoirment like "I'm going to learn to swim" without any reason for that.



Fried Eggz said:


> ILI is Ni-Te-Fi-Se, also known as an INTJ.
> 
> It seems pretty obvious to me at this point that you are definitively an INTJ who doesn't want to be one.


Why wouldn't I want to be an INTJ ? It's just that there are few things which does not relate, and not those with jerks, insensitive and not very good hearted. Also from that video above, I relate more with the INTP.


----------



## TheCosmicCowgirl (Jan 22, 2014)

Dezir said:


> I understand what you mean but I never thought that to put yourself in the shoes of others, like putting yourself in the shoes of someone who experienced the death of a loved one, is something that requies Ni. I can do that easily but I thought everybody can.
> 
> Could you expand what you mean by "ideas that seem to come out of thin air" or "ideas based to what is externally going on", for example when I need to do something I usualy get ideeas how can I make that possibl who aren't linked to anything external but they are based on my objective which is something externally going on. I don't have ideeas that has comes out of thin air and have nothing to do with the envoirment like "I'm going to learn to swim" without any reason for that.
> 
> ...


Maybe I didn't explain myself well, I didn't mean the ability to put yourself in someone shoes specifically, what I meant was that all of the sudden I'll have an idea for a song. Out of nowhere I get this idea, as if it magically transpires. Nothing that I saw in my environment, no one saying anything in particular, no object caused me to have the idea pop in my head. It was purely internally based. Introverted. Subjective. Ni. Because I have this preference coupled with a feeling preference, I have the ability to feel something as if I was actually living it out, although it is a circumstance that was merely created within my head. In your case, just imagine taking the feeling preference out and replacing it with a thinking preference. With Ne, my understanding is that they get ideas (usually more than one) when dealing with something specific at hand--something happening within the environment, an object, something someone said, etc. generates many different ideas and the ability to build upon them. Ne sees many different possibilities in which something can be done. This is what makes some of them really great inventors (usually paired with a thinking preference)--because they see an external problem and generate different ideas to which it can be fixed.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Dezir said:


> Why wouldn't I want to be an INTJ ? It's just that there are few things which does not relate, and not those with jerks, insensitive and not very good hearted. Also from that video above, I relate more with the INTP.


I'm no longer offended, FYI. I'm trying to understand why you're determined that you're an INTP.

Here's my case:

You're far more emotionally tuned than any INTP. You also have blatant Fi; INTPs don't even use Fi. You also want to lead, which is a Te trait. You've also scored an INTJ type on the enneagram, and you've typed as an INTJ on a socionics test - which is the most accurate test. When considering the type descriptions, you agreed far more with the INTJ description than the INTP description.

Heck, this is from your first post, and it's an INTJ trademark:


Dezir said:


> My decisions are rather objective than based on people's feelings but I do think about other people too, sometimes I don't notice when I'm being rude with others, or people might see me as cold and distant


This is the EXACT reason INTJs are stereotyped so badly.

Do I really need to write an essay outlying every one of your INTJ traits?


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, I happen to get ideas out of nowhere from time to time but most of my ideeas come when dealing with something specific at hand like I broke something and need to find solutions how to fix that so I get a whole bunch of ideas like super glue, duct, etc. Yeah, I guess I might be an INTJ.

I was watching epic rap battles of history on youtube then I just had an ideea to search "Those who did not make it", maybe there's a dramatic, calm, frozen song with a name like that I might like. Apparently there are a few songs with a name like that but I don't like any of them. Is this Ni because it came out of nowhere or Ne because I was already watching epic rap battles on youtube ?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

TheCosmicCowgirl said:


> Maybe I didn't explain myself well, I didn't mean the ability to put yourself in someone shoes specifically, what I meant was that all of the sudden I'll have an idea for a song. Out of nowhere I get this idea, as if it magically transpires. Nothing that I saw in my environment, no one saying anything in particular, no object caused me to have the idea pop in my head. It was purely internally based. Introverted. Subjective. Ni. Because I have this preference coupled with a feeling preference, I have the ability to feel something as if I was actually living it out, although it is a circumstance that was merely created within my head. In your case, just imagine taking the feeling preference out and replacing it with a thinking preference. With Ne, my understanding is that they get ideas (usually more than one) when dealing with something specific at hand--something happening within the environment, an object, something someone said, etc. generates many different ideas and the ability to build upon them. Ne sees many different possibilities in which something can be done. This is what makes some of them really great inventors (usually paired with a thinking preference)--because they see an external problem and generate different ideas to which it can be fixed.


That's not really Ni, though. Your idea sounds rather concrete in nature, rather than some intuitive insight. Also, a feeling preference is not "the ability to feel something."


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

Dezir said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean it to sound like an insult or something, it's just that INTJs are usually jerks, insensitive and not very good hearted from what I've heard and this is something not only that I can't relate but I can't even be like that, of course that's a stereotype but still I can't even relate a little


Each time this is repeated I just want to laugh harder and harder. 
The funny thing about behavior is you might not think you're being a jerk, but you might be being one. You're inside your intentions you're like "I'm not a jerk" but maybe others _perceive_ you that way. 
The INTJ jerk stereotype isn't one I'm familiar with, my stereotype is that they want to get clear. Their personal style is very direct and to the point. There's nothing wrong with that, and it's shitty more people can't understand their strengths and style. 
So anyway, my point is you can't determine who has a good heart from a type code. And what seems jerky behavior to certain people isn't necessarily intended that way. It's just a different style. 

Please read a book on MBTI.


----------



## TheCosmicCowgirl (Jan 22, 2014)

Nonsense said:


> That's not really Ni, though. Your idea sounds rather concrete in nature, rather than some intuitive insight. Also, a feeling preference is not "the ability to feel something."


What is your definition of Ni and Ne? What do you mean that my idea sounds concrete? I'm pretty sure saying that something transpiring out of thin air (intuition) is the opposite of concrete... This was only one example, by the way. Maybe I don't explain the process very well, as I really don't know how to. 

I'm going by this definition of Ne and Ni:

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

So if you think of this in terms of Se and Si, you realize that Se is more focused on the external sensory environment, and Si is more focused on their internal interpretation of the external environment. So that's the same thing with Ne and Ni except it's intuition based (big picture oriented) rather than sensory (present details) based. 

So Ne is like Se in the sense that it's looking at the the environment in an objective way. Ne and Se both see the object at hand, but Se sees the external details and acts in the present, and Ne sees ideas in relation to an object that can be formed and expanded on. Ni and Si see the subject at hand. Si takes in sensory information and processes it internally where it is filed and applied to a subject to form a conclusion. Ni also takes in information, files it, and applies it to a subject to form a conclusion, but because Ni is formed on intuition, that's how it can come to conclusions on things based on no real substantial (sensory) knowledge. It's just a gut inclination.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

TheCosmicCowgirl said:


> What is your definition of Ni and Ne? What do you mean that my idea sounds concrete? I'm pretty sure saying that something transpiring out of thin air (intuition) is the opposite of concrete... This was only one example, by the way. Maybe I don't explain the process very well, as I really don't know how to.


What I meant was that the scenario you imagined sounded like it focused on the concrete. Unless I misread. Either way though, getting random ideas isn't itself Ni, though I think perception in general can be experienced that way.

Too tired to write anything more indepth right now.


----------



## TheCosmicCowgirl (Jan 22, 2014)

Dezir said:


> Well, I happen to get ideas out of nowhere from time to time but most of my ideeas come when dealing with something specific at hand like I broke something and need to find solutions how to fix that so I get a whole bunch of ideas like super glue, duct, etc. Yeah, I guess I might be an INTJ.
> 
> I was watching epic rap battles of history on youtube then I just had an ideea to search "Those who did not make it", maybe there's a dramatic, calm, frozen song with a name like that I might like. Apparently there are a few songs with a name like that but I don't like any of them. Is this Ni because it came out of nowhere or Ne because I was already watching epic rap battles on youtube ?


Do you feel more like;

An analyst (placing more of your focus on a subject) 

or

An inventor (placing more of your focus on an object)

?

-------

What do you consider more important to you; 

Facts (the black and white, either something happened or it didn't) 

or 

Theory (a system of ideas intended to explain something, may be valid or invalid)

?


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

TheCosmicCowgirl said:


> Do you feel more like;
> 
> An analyst (placing more of your focus on a subject)
> 
> ...


Analyst and facts.


----------



## TheCosmicCowgirl (Jan 22, 2014)

Dezir said:


> Analyst and facts.


That sounds like Ni and Te then. INTJ


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

TheCosmicCowgirl said:


> That sounds like Ni and Te then. INTJ


Shouldn't Ti be more analyst and Ni the inventor, after all Ti is a judging function, he's judging something, analyzing it in order to understand how it works, while Ni is more of an ideea functions, inventing ? I don't like theory. Where can I find a complete description of INTJ functions, something good like a video or something. I might as well be an INTP with INTJ tendencies since I have a few traits that doesn't fit INTJ like being with my head in the clouds, being dreamy, dislike routine, easily distracted, can't stick to a plan for more than 36 hours.


----------



## TheCosmicCowgirl (Jan 22, 2014)

Dezir said:


> Shouldn't Ti be more analyst and Ni the inventor, after all Ti is a judging function, he's judging something, analyzing it in order to understand how it works, while Ni is more of an ideea functions, inventing ? I don't like theory. Where can I find a complete description of INTJ functions, something good like a video or something. I might as well be an INTP with INTJ tendencies since I have a few traits that doesn't fit INTJ like being with my head in the clouds, being dreamy, dislike routine, easily distracted, can't stick to a plan for more than 36 hours.


All of those things you mentioned about INTJ are stereotypes.

Ni is the analyst, and Ne the inventor. Read this article on Ni and Ne: Extraverted Intuition (Ne) vs. Introverted Intuition (Ni) - Personality Junkie It gives you a pretty good basic understanding. 

As for your question on finding good descriptions, It's hard to get a really get a good one because most of them are based on stereotypes. Personality Page and stuff like that is not very good. The most reliable is the Socionics test I gave you. Read both the LII and ILI descriptions and see which one makes most sense to you. 

If you really prefer black and white facts, that is 100% you using Te. The difference between all extroverted and introverted functions is whether they are objective vs. subjective. Te likes black and white facts because they are objective (they can't be changed, they are concrete, tangible) Ti likes theory because it is subjective (can be changed, nothing is set in stone).


----------

